# Lenkergriffe



## isah (1. März 2008)

wie Jan sie nennt, wie befestigt man die?









> sehr dünne Schaumstoffgriffe für ein genaues Lenkergefühl.



Die sind so'n bisschen glatt von innen, nicht wie die Schaumstoffgriffe die ich schon hatte. Man sollte sie auf jeden fall wieder runter machen koennen.

danke, martin


----------



## KermitB4 (1. März 2008)

Ich würde Bremsenreiniger oder Haarspray empfehlen.

P.S. Ich halte überhaupt nix von den Griffen, weil sie viel zu dünn sind, nicht lange halten und auch nix dämpfen.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. März 2008)

Nimm doch Lenkerband aus demm Rennrad sektor. Ist Leicht und du kannst das deinen Handflächen anpassen (durch Überlapendes Wikeln). Fahre damit schon was länger urm und bin zufrieden


----------



## isah (1. März 2008)

Ich fahr auch Lenkertape, hab nur keins mehr. TryAll griffe krieg ich die Tage, hab grad leider nichts ausser den Schaumstoff Dingern.

Nils hat mir schon geholfen mit dem befestigen, trotzdem Danke.

martin


----------



## Bike Lane (1. März 2008)

ich würde sie nicht mit dremsenreiniger befestigen, da sch das zeug wie ein schwamm mit dem reiniger vollsaugt und die giftstoffe zum teil drin hängen bleiben. wenn du ohne handschuhe fährst, werden diese durch den schweiss, vom körper aufgenommen und das ist nicht so wirklich gesund. nimm lieber druckluft oder wasser und lasse sie gut trocknen. entweder mit einem föhn, oder einfach über nacht. viel wasser brauchst du eh nicht.


----------



## ringo667 (1. März 2008)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> ..... und die giftstoffe zum teil drin hängen bleiben. wenn du ohne handschuhe fährst, werden diese durch den schweiss, vom körper aufgenommen




...und ich dachte immer der Schweiß fließt nur aus dem Körper raus! 

wieder was dazu gelernt!!!


----------



## Schevron (2. März 2008)

also diese dünnen schaumstoffdinger find ich total besch....
ich hatte sie auf meinem TI 07. die haben kaum ne woche gehalten. einmal bißl unsanft übern lenker abgestiegen und schon waren sie zerrissen.


----------



## luckygambler (2. März 2008)

man muss dann das ende sofort mit schwarzem isolierband abkleben und shcon halten die ewig.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (2. März 2008)

ich find die Griffe auch etwas zu dünn, aber das is Geschmackssache...
Mein Tip zum Draufziehen: Feuerzeugbenzin und dann ne Stunde trocknen lassen.


----------



## isah (3. März 2008)

Und was mach ich in der Stunde?


----------



## locdog (3. März 2008)

mein tipp sind schaumstoff griffe von BBB
sie sind etwa 40cm lang. zwei stuck in der packun, also kann daraus 3 paar machen. die sind glaub fur so nen bogen lenker von BBB vorgesehen. sind nur nen bischien dicker als die alten try-all, halten aber EWIG, wirklich, die try-all hatten teilweise schon nach nen monat locher vom daumen oder die enden rissen. die halten aber NE GANZE SESSON bei mir. also topp und aus billig (5E)
Ja! ich weis dass ich kein vielfahrer bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (31. März 2008)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> ich würde sie nicht mit dremsenreiniger befestigen, da sch das zeug wie ein schwamm mit dem reiniger vollsaugt und die giftstoffe zum teil drin hängen bleiben. wenn du ohne handschuhe fährst, werden diese durch den schweiss, vom körper aufgenommen und das ist nicht so wirklich gesund. nimm lieber druckluft oder wasser und lasse sie gut trocknen. entweder mit einem föhn, oder einfach über nacht. viel wasser brauchst du eh nicht.



Bremsenreiniger ist rückstandsfrei.


----------



## Schevron (31. März 2008)

sag das mal ner scheibenbremse. ich würde nur wasser nehmen. aber zum griffe montieren ist es echt n tolles Zeug. da muß ich zustimmen


----------



## KermitB4 (31. März 2008)

Haarspray!


----------



## bike-show.de (1. April 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Haarspray!



Pinker Nagellack.

Frag mal Kermit. Der müsste davon noch auf Halde haben (Sponsor und so)...


----------



## trialbock (1. April 2008)

ich nehme immer "Harrlack Ultra stark "     =)

meist 3 wetter taft  muss ja  bei wind und wetter heben ..............


----------



## KermitB4 (1. April 2008)

@ Bike-Show

Psst! Muss doch nicht gleich jeder wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (1. April 2008)

haaa haaa


----------



## ravyGER (3. April 2008)

für alle die diese dünnen schaumstoffgriffe genauso hassen wie ich aber schaumstoff an sich super finden hier mein tip was ich heute gefunden habe :

dicke schaumstoff griffe 4oder 5 mm dick. 1paar kann man zu 2 paar machen , da die dinger übel lang sind . 
das ganze gibts für 5 euro bei A.T.U

jaja, sachen fürs auto suchen und was fürs bike finden ^^


----------



## luckygambler (4. April 2008)

wie gesagt die enden sofort mit schwarzem isolierband abkleben, dann halten die ewig....


----------



## felixroxx (9. April 2008)

d.h. Bremsreiniger benutzen, griffe drauf und am ende isolierband, soweit alles einleuchtend, allerdings wie war das mit dem isolierband, ziel dabei?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (9. April 2008)

das isolierband soll das einreißen der griffe verhindern


----------



## luckygambler (9. April 2008)

genau... mir ist das rad einmal seitlich umgefallen und shcon waren die griffe aufgerissen. das isolierband hat da gleich geholfen!


----------



## sensiminded (10. April 2008)

locdog schrieb:


> mein tipp sind schaumstoff griffe von BBB
> sie sind etwa 40cm lang. zwei stuck in der packun, also kann daraus 3 paar machen. die sind glaub fur so nen bogen lenker von BBB vorgesehen. sind nur nen bischien dicker als die alten try-all, halten aber EWIG, wirklich, die try-all hatten teilweise schon nach nen monat locher vom daumen oder die enden rissen. die halten aber NE GANZE SESSON bei mir. also topp und aus billig (5E)
> Ja! ich weis dass ich kein vielfahrer bin



solche hatte ich auch mal, fande die aber zu weich. ich hatte das gefühl immer durch den griff hindurchzugreifen.

mein empfehlung für leute mit größerer handschuhgröße: ritchey wcs


----------



## Monty98 (10. April 2008)

Wer einmal ODI Longnecks fährt will nie mehr was andres...versprochen!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. April 2008)

ich kann noch wärmstens diese ODI griffe empfehlen
http://www.odigrips.com/mtb_ruffian_lo.htm


----------

